# Compensation on Holidays that fall on Weekends



## meye1105 (Oct 24, 2012)

Question – do companies in the UAE generally compensate their employees for public holidays falling on weekends? For example, this coming weekend, Eid Al Adha falls on Thursday-Friday-Saturday. With Friday and Saturday as the weekend days, are employees generally paid on the Fridays and Saturdays of public holidays? I'm just asking for some of your experiences on this matter, as well as your knowledge of general practices.

Thank you,
Brock


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

As with most things here, there is no simple answer. There are official holiday days for private sector employees (declared by government), if you work in a type of industry (service industry) and have to work on those days your company is required to compensate you. This is normally in paid day off that you take some time later.

If you have a professional job and do not work weekends, then it is really up to your company. Thursday is a holiday for the private sector so they must give you off. As for Sunday it is up to the company, I think a large number will be closed Sunday also giving a 4 day weekend, but this is not required.

But you won't get 'credit' for an extra day because the holiday fell on a weekend. If you are on your paid leave they won't give you an additional couple days because there is a holiday. 

This year holiday timing is bad and you don't get a lot of days, some years you may hit the jackpot Eid falls on a Mon-Wed and the company just says take the whole week.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

meye1105 said:


> Question – do companies in the UAE generally compensate their employees for public holidays falling on weekends? For example, this coming weekend, Eid Al Adha falls on Thursday-Friday-Saturday. With Friday and Saturday as the weekend days, are employees generally paid on the Fridays and Saturdays of public holidays? I'm just asking for some of your experiences on this matter, as well as your knowledge of general practices.
> 
> Thank you,
> Brock


I have yet to hear some company here in Dubai having the same policy that we had back at home, that you are paid for the public holiday if it falls on a weekend and you cannot enjoy it. So would confirm FCJB answer.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

They used to, but in recent years it is a case of "if it falls on a weekend, it falls on a weekend"


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

If a holiday falls on the weekend, you are typically not compensated.

-md000/Mike


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Interesting post, I wonder if I will get the 3 days off in August 8/9/10. Normally in England if a holiday falls on a weekend you get the Monday off work, i.e. next available working day to compensate you for the public holiday falling on the weekend. Shame, looks like that applies here in Dubai :-(


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Interesting post, I wonder if I will get the 3 days off in August 8/9/10. Normally in England if a holiday falls on a weekend you get the Monday off work, i.e. next available working day to compensate you for the public holiday falling on the weekend. Shame, looks like that applies here in Dubai :-(


UAE rules here. What applies outside the UAE doesn't really one jot. The joys of expat life. But in general it's not that bad. Many would swop a wet bank holiday for a Friday in Dubai except in August when it's too damned hot...........I'm always complaining but having spent last weekend in Lichfield, even after 15+ years in the ME and the Far East, I should shut up and get over it.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> UAE rules here. What applies outside the UAE doesn't really one jot. The joys of expat life. But in general it's not that bad. Many would swop a wet bank holiday for a Friday in Dubai except in August when it's too damned hot...........I'm always complaining but having spent last weekend in Lichfield, even after 15+ years in the ME and the Far East, I should shut up and get over it.


It's just that unless you get compensated in money or another day's holiday there is no benefit to it being a public holiday from a personal point of view (if the public holiday falls on a day when you wouldn't normally work), which seems bizarre.

I guess I better get used to what goes on in UAE stays in UAE!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

stamboy said:


> It's just that unless you get compensated in money or another day's holiday there is no benefit to it being a public holiday from a personal point of view (if the public holiday falls on a day when you wouldn't normally work), which seems bizarre.
> 
> I guess I better get used to what goes on in UAE stays in UAE!


Oh well, better get used to it. The really great thing is you also won't know which days are off until about two days in advance. Then you might also get the, if Eid begins on this xx return to work Sunday, but if it starts xx return to work Monday. Welcome to holiday determined by when someone see the moon


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Roxtec Blue said:


> UAE rules here. What applies outside the UAE doesn't really one jot. The joys of expat life. But in general it's not that bad. Many would swop a wet bank holiday for a Friday in Dubai except in August when it's too damned hot...........I'm always complaining but having spent last weekend in Lichfield, even after 15+ years in the ME and the Far East, I should shut up and get over it.


I like Lichfield, when we go back we stay at the George hotel, Chinese, Indian, kebab shops and decent pubs all on the doorstep. What more can you ask for?


----------

